
Ask HN: The easiest way to set up an automated recurring payment to a person? - srabeat
What is the easiest way to set up an automated recurring monthly payment to an individual? E.g. I borrowed x amount from a friend of mine and would like to pay him off in n months. Is any of the existing financial services (Paypal, Venmo, etc. ) offering a feature like this?
======
twobyfour
Pretty sure PayPal does. But like someone else said, so do most banks.

~~~
srabeat
Oddly enough Paypal doesn't! You would expect something like Venmo does it too
but I haven't found anything yet

------
flukus
Your banks website doesn't have this feature?

~~~
srabeat
I am using BoA... and No. Do you know if any banks offer this?

~~~
codegeek
Have you checked with BoA ? I found their online article and it does say that
you can setup recurring payments through online bill pay service.

[https://www.bankofamerica.com/onlinebanking/online-bill-
pay....](https://www.bankofamerica.com/onlinebanking/online-bill-pay.go)

~~~
srabeat
Not relevant to personal transactions...

